# Steve Irwin's Wildlife Warriors a new series on Australia's Network Ten



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 3, 2012)

This new series starts Sat in Australia. Does anyone know how I can see it in the US?
Australia Zoo - About Us - Zoo News - Crikey! Steve Irwin's Wildlife Warriors premieres this weekend on Network Ten


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 3, 2012)

YUK I'm glad they dont show that rubbish in the NT.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 3, 2012)

channel 10's website may post it after it has aired, not sure whether international viewers can watch it though. The Irwin's fan base is largely American so it should only be a matter of time for it to be available there, one would think.


----------



## woody101 (Oct 3, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> YUK I'm glad they dont show that rubbish in the NT.



Steve Irwin is the biggest legend out there if you dont have anything nice to say dont reply no one wants to see your *******


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Oct 3, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> YUK I'm glad they dont show that rubbish in the NT.


How is it "YUK" they are helping animals and making a tv show for publicity and a bit of money while their doing it. In the modern world people only really do something to get something in return, they help wildlife and their zoo gets publicity.


----------



## Womagaunt (Oct 3, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> YUK I'm glad they dont show that rubbish in the NT.


are you be chance retarded steve irwin is the sickest guy in the world RIP


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 3, 2012)

I think you fans will find that most herpers regard Steve Irwin with some distaste at the least. For the start it's fact he was against the legalized keeping of pet reptiles, for a second some people say he's an arrogant jerk (can't say didn't meet him, sure seemed like it on his shows though).

I agree with Steve, won't be watching rubbish like this.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 3, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> are you be chance retarded steve irwin is the sickest guy in the world RIP



I certainly agree with this, he is so sick he is dead, very dead in fact.


----------



## redelapid (Oct 3, 2012)

Never knew that some of the people on this forum didn't think any good of Steve Irwin. I dont see why any reptile keeper wouldn't like the Croc Hunter?


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 3, 2012)

redelapid said:


> Never knew that some of the people on this forum didn't think any good of Steve Irwin. I dont see why any reptile keeper wouldn't like the Croc Hunter?



Tormenting animals for entertainment purposes doesn't exactly turn me on.


----------



## Coppersimon (Oct 3, 2012)

Personally I think he was and is still a great wildlife advocate. However I think he almost makes handling deadly animals look to easy and that gives a false sense ability to the people who don't know any better.


----------



## Womagaunt (Oct 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I certainly agree with this, he is so sick he is dead, very dead in fact.


i mean hes awesome.... and do you feel good, making fun of a guy who has made more money than you will ever make...


----------



## redelapid (Oct 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Tormenting animals for entertainment purposes doesn't exactly turn me on.
> 
> Well when i look at it that way i can understand where your coming from, but he did play a major role in the protection and conservation of wildlife.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 3, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> i mean hes awesome.... and do you feel good, making fun of a guy who has made more money than you will ever make...



Judging people on their income is somewhat weird. Also I was making fun of your choice of words.
Which I found kinda funny. It's a humour thing.


----------



## Wally (Oct 3, 2012)

redelapid said:


> Never knew that some of the people on this forum didn't think any good of Steve Irwin. I dont see why any reptile keeper wouldn't like the Croc Hunter?



Perhaps do a search on here. You may be surprised and enlightened at the same time.


----------



## Planky (Oct 3, 2012)

Why would you say that about one of AUSTRALIA'S "biggest" icons 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 3, 2012)

Some of you may have not liked his methods, but his passion has been awe inspiring and has opened my little nephews mind to the fact that reptiles and wildlife are fascinating. A couple of frequent posters should know better and keep their opinions to themselves especially if it concerns his current status. Publicity in this new series if it involves education and encouragment towards wildlife is a respectable plus, moreso if overseas viewing is concerned.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 3, 2012)

i love his passion, i love that he did so much for our fauna and flora. but i did disagree with his method of getting animals to look good on tv and the way he handled them at times. also hated the fact that he was against us owning reptiles legally. what he wanted was for us to only be able to see them at a zoo or HIS ZOO and pay $20 to hold one and get a pic with it.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 3, 2012)

I loved him before I met him and even more after I met him, 
I think he did a lot of good for conservation and for that I respect him. 
JMO


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 3, 2012)

redelapid said:


> Never knew that some of the people on this forum didn't think any good of Steve Irwin. I dont see why any reptile keeper wouldn't like the Croc Hunter?



The fact he was against us being keepers is one good reason.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 3, 2012)

I know during my relocating days I come across quite a few people who said the only reason they called me was because their son/daughter loved Steve Irwin and begged them not to kill the snake. I know a lot of people say he annoyed the animals , but I think it was a small price to pay for all the attitudes he changed towards snakes and crocs.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 3, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> Personally I think he was and is still a great wildlife advocate. However I think he almost makes handling deadly animals look to easy and that gives a false sense ability to the people who don't know any better.



I must say that I agree with coppersimon. But this is only my personal opinion. I have nothing against Steve and newer met him. He could be great guy. Definitely great businessman and entertainer.


----------



## joel.moar (Oct 4, 2012)

jase75 said:


> I know during my relocating days I come across quite a few people who said the only reason they called me was because their son/daughter loved Steve Irwin and begged them not to kill the snake. I know a lot of people say he annoyed the animals , but I think it was a small price to pay for all the attitudes he changed towards snakes and crocs.



Totally Right. It was a small price to pay for conservation. And the way those animals sometimes got stressed. It will stop those animals from coming into human conflict because people do a lot worse then stressing the animal.


----------



## Snotty (Oct 4, 2012)

It always amuses me how the herp community in Oz is like some sort of extreme "Days of our Lives". I met him years ago seemed like a nice guy and I do know he did an awful lot of good. When news come through about what happened I was in Vietnam and suddenly started getting phone calls, girls were in their offices crying and so on. So nobody can take away the good work and global impact he had. Sure he had a few odd ideas that I might not agree with, but who doesn't? Some of the things I have said and done at times I cringe at myself.

My only issue these days is over what happened after, so for that reason I won't have anything to do with these shows and the 'franchise'. On the plus side this is all fairly tame compared to what was going on in the 80's.


----------



## brown.snake (Oct 4, 2012)

i don't know steve was against the legalized keeping of pet reptiles:shock:


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 4, 2012)

I love him. When I first heard about him I thought to myself, "look at this idiot, he's gonna get him self killed just to get famous" but when I actually sat down and watched his show he infected me with his enthusiasm for conservation, while bringing the beauty of reptiles to the rest of the world. Tbh, if I ran into a snake at home before this transformation, I'd probably have killed it 

I also did not agree with his views on reptiles in captivity, but nobody's perfect and everyone's entitled to his own opinion. Don't forget there are probably many ppl in the hobby who probably shouldn't be allowed to keep reptiles:
irresponsible ppl, ppl just in it for the money who don't care for their reps properly, people dealing with wild caught wildlife or actually poaching wild animals, etc

Not to mention all of our wildlife that is being smuggled out of the country. I could see where he was coming from, but i don't think a ban on keeping captive bred reptiles is the answer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 8, 2012)

crocodile_dan said:


> channel 10's website may post it after it has aired, not sure whether international viewers can watch it though. The Irwin's fan base is largely American so it should only be a matter of time for it to be available there, one would think.


Thanks crocodile_dan! You're right. Ch 10 does show videos. I'll watch it there.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 8, 2012)

l am nuetral on Steve Irwin but you cant deny what he did for our wildlife and tourism if everybody did half of that we would be laughing as a country.......solar 17 (baden)


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> l am nuetral on Steve Irwin



So am I, he was a little annoying but it's his wife that I can't stand.


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 8, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]That's awesome to hear that some of you had the privilege of meeting him. I wish I did. [/FONT]:cry:[FONT=&quot] 
I totally understand those who are defending their rights to own herps. I get it. I also understand animal lovers who don't want them harassed. But I do agree with the camp that feels that the so-called harassment was a small price to pay for the ultimate goal of education and tolerance. I feel he did more good in his short life than most. Steve Irwin truly lived and died for the animals. His passion and love of life was absolutely contagious. It was infectious! My kids and I miss him so much. I can't even imagine the void his family feels with his loss. But I'm glad to know his family is trying their best to continue his legacy. Greatness only comes around once in a lifetime, and Steve Irwin was one of the greats. When I make a movie about his life someday, I'm going to cast Russel Crowe. [/FONT]


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 8, 2012)

whilst i do like steve irwin , and will always respect him for the good he did in opening peoples eyes to our wildlife and i think everyone should respect him on those grounds , i can see where alot of people are coming from with the tormenting of reptiles and such i mean how many young boys grabbed a python by the tail and pulled it out of the bush after watching the great irwin do it ? ill admit i did it a few times when i was a youngster as i didn't know any better , and in alot of ways that attitude towards animals is what led to his demise , im sure alot of us have heard about how he just wouldn't leave that stingray alone , but at the same time i think people should respect him for the good he did do


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 8, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> So am I, he was a little annoying but it's his wife that I can't stand.



AMEN to that lol!

And his daughter Bindi gets on my nerves in a super major way! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 8, 2012)

I think his kids get exploited in the media far too much.They seem to be the entire advertising department for australia zoo/wildlifewarriors


----------



## Channaz (Oct 8, 2012)

Just out of interest, where can I find a record of Steve being against private reptile keeping?

I have found comments in other threads on APS, but I'm curious for more on what (and when) he actually said.


----------



## Matthew13 (Oct 8, 2012)

what do yours mean he tormented aniamals, what do you think your doing when you put your aniamals in small cages and pull them out when you feel like it. STEVE IRWIN loved all aniamals and i never seen him hert any of them,half you people wouldent be interrested in reptiles if it wasent for people like steve,if youve got nothing nice to say about someone shut your hole


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 9, 2012)

Matthew13 said:


> what do yours mean he tormented aniamals, what do you think your doing when you put your aniamals in small cages and pull them out when you feel like it. STEVE IRWIN loved all aniamals and i never seen him hert any of them,half you people wouldent be interrested in reptiles if it wasent for people like steve,if youve got nothing nice to say about someone shut your hole



Mathew13 this is a forum, people are allowed to express their views, even if they differ from yours.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am Neutral with Steve Irwin, however I don't know if people have read some of the weird things he's said to American magazines in interviews, talking about the Karma he exudes from his fingertips and the likes ...........

Herp Expert Steve Irwin Interview - Part 2


----------



## slim6y (Oct 9, 2012)

CRIKEY1 said:


> [FONT="] When I make a movie about his life someday, I'm going to cast Russel Crowe. [/FONT]



A kiwi playing as an Aussie Icon... Now that's funny!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 9, 2012)

omg....give me Sir David Attenborough anyday !


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 9, 2012)

Matthew13 said:


> what do yours mean he tormented aniamals, what do you think your doing when you put your aniamals in small cages and pull them out when you feel like it.



Apples and oranges mate... People are referring to the way he handled/disrupted wildlife for the sake of his show.



Matthew13 said:


> STEVE IRWIN loved all aniamals and i never seen him hert any of them,*half you people wouldent be interrested in reptiles if it wasent for people like steve*



That's laughable mate... I definitely don't keep herps because Steve Irwin played with them on television.



Matthew13 said:


> if youve got nothing nice to say about someone shut your hole



Stop being so sensitive. We don't all have to love him, I couldn't care less about the bloke...


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 9, 2012)

I respected him greatly,and growing up watching his shows is probably where i got my fascination for reptiles.I definately didnt get it from my parents.
99% of the time i have nothing negative to say about his husbandry methods. Except when he visited Indonesia allegedly his interacting with orangutans caused some misscarriages because the animals were spooked.


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hannaz said:


> Just out of interest, where can I find a record of Steve being against private reptile keeping?



I am not sure you will ever find an actual record as such, but more just archived comments from fellow herpers. I have also seen similar comments over the years, and from people whom I have no reason to not believe their word.

The following was posted to an old (now defunct) herp list in Feb 2003. I think it may provide a deeper insight into the aussie icon, than what has already been posted (at least in this thread).

Big thanks to Bigguy for kindly giving me permission to share this........




Bob Withey said:


> I have been reading everyone's post regarding Steve Irwin and his Crocodile
> Hunter shows. Most had valid points.
> 
> I have known Steve and his father Bob for nearly 25 years.
> ...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 9, 2012)

So thats just heresay isnt it, surely there would be more evidence than an annecdote, 
no offence but how would you know if that wasnt just sour grapes.
Personally, I dont care about his opinions on the pet snake industry and all I can see evidence of, 
is what he and his dad have done for the environment.


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 9, 2012)

I've always thought (and still think) the bloke was a national embaressment. His primary goals were clearly self promotion and profit. The truth was (and is) a regular casualty.

There is nothing worse than seeing little "crikey clones" running around our National Parks in the guise of "eco-guides" ripping snakes and frill necks out of trees for photo opportunities for ignorant tourists. They get weeded out of the industry eventually but every new series of hysterical eco warrior-rubbish seems to spawn another generation of them. 

I think of all the hard working, genuine naturalists and researchers in this country who struggle for funding and recognition of their good works while the general population (including Federal Ministers) listen to the drivel in these circus clown shows and I despair for the future of environmental protection in this country. 

The real ecological work being done in this country is hard yakka, done in tough environments with minimal funding and support.

By all means enjoy the canned laughter and fraudulant set ups in the circus or the zoo but dont mistake this exhibition for genuine conservation work. 

Flame on girls and boys.


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> So thats just heresay isnt it, surely there would be more evidence than an annecdote,



I reiterate, I am not sure you will ever find an actual record as such, but more just archived comments from fellow herpers. 

Yes, this amounts to hearsay, but like I stated, I'm not sure you will ever find anything else.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 9, 2012)

Hang on, So Bob's personal experience is now hearsay?


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Hang on, So Bob's personal experience is now hearsay?



Interesting point. Given that I posted Bob's post in it's unaltered entirety, rather than just relaying what I had read in my own words, technically I don't think it can be classed as hearsay. I'm also sure Bob wouldn't have a problem answering any queries about it.

Still, I guess it comes down to a case of he said/she said (as opposed to being citable proof), so it is up to the individual whose word they believe.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 9, 2012)

Steve Irwin the conservationist... fantastic bloke

Steve Irwin the reptile advocate... meh 

Steve Irwin the media mogul... bit of a twat


----------



## Channaz (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for that info, Rob n Son. Very interesting.

And regardless of his views on reptile keeping, it was a very tragic loss to lose this guy at such a young age. I can't help but wonder what he might be producing if he were alive today.


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 9, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Tormenting animals for entertainment purposes doesn't exactly turn me on.




I'm sure the GTP on your head is really enjoying it


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 9, 2012)

Hannaz said:


> Thanks for that info, Rob n Son. Very interesting.
> 
> And regardless of his views on reptile keeping, it was a very tragic loss to lose this guy at such a young age. I can't help but wonder what he might be producing if he were alive today.



Jumping on blue whales from a stealth bomber?


----------



## Jimi (Oct 9, 2012)

SteveNT would you kindly inform the people of this forum what you personally have done for the conservation of our flora and fauna?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimi said:


> SteveNT would you kindly inform the people of this forum what you personally have done for the conservation of our flora and fauna?



Let me butt in here ... and I will tell you "Jimi" exactly what SteveNT is doing for conservation 

SteveNT invites all interested parties to shares his travels and magnificent photos of some of the most precious magical places here on Earth and 

guards them like a proud father with great love and kindness.

In my book that is the mark of a true conservationist: Share and Protect

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimi said:


> SteveNT would you kindly inform the people of this forum what you personally have done for the conservation of our flora and fauna?



My best, without seeking fortune or glory. I take a camera these days, but I dont sell the photos. See my threads.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting, I've always considered myself a fan of his, but have never seen that post before, or heard any of it. If its true, it's pretty disappointing :\ makes him sound LAME lol


----------



## MathewB (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure why people still 'discuss' this anymore, it comes up every now and again and it's always the same. At the end of the day he was, ultimately, doing it for the animal. He's probably the reason I got into reptiles and what he's done over the years, you must admit were pretty astonishing, in terms of getting people on board with conservation. In one way or another I think he's propelled our hobbie, deliberately or not doesn't really matter, and if we're going to talk about mis-handling of animals with Steve Irwin I think that he pales in comparison to some of these other presenters, Brady Barr in particular, with how he handled them. 

He loved his animals and I respect him and what he's done for our country (tourism etc.) and our wildlife.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don’t wish to buy into the argument per se. If you don’t like Steve Irwin’s method of in-your-face over-the-top presenting on his shows, then say so. However, to simply bag the man outright is to show your ignorance of his skills, knowledge and achievements. The projects that he was involved in, which were not filmed, is where the true measure of the man can be assessed. There is a difference between his life and his showmanship. I just think people should show respect where it is due. Or maybe that should be, do your homework before you open your mouth. And for those that are curious, no, I did not watch the show.

Blue


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 10, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I don’t wish to buy into the argument per se. If you don’t like Steve Irwin’s method of in-your-face over-the-top presenting on his shows, then say so. However, to simply bag the man outright is to show your ignorance of his skills, knowledge and achievements. The projects that he was involved in, which were not filmed, is where the true measure of the man can be assessed. There is a difference between his life and his showmanship. I just think people should show respect where it is due. Or maybe that should be, do your homework before you open your mouth. And for those that are curious, no, I did not watch the show.
> 
> Blue



Agreed, I can't fathom why so many hobbiests would be against someone showing reptiles in a positive light and trying to reverse the stigma attached to them. 
People in this hobby seem to dismiss so many herpers simply because they are "mainstream" and think that the only valuable information or entertainment could come from lesser known names or people who show no emotion and speak in monotone voices.
Yes Steve was in your face and boisterous but so are people like Rob Bredl, and I honestly believe a lot of that emotion comes from excitement rather than faux showmanship. 
And who really cares if the scenes were set and not in situ? Oh right, because you could go out there in thongs and catch that black mamba with nothing other than your lips while blindfolded right? 
He gave an alternate view on the common misconception that reptiles are bad, and I can only imagine how many people around the world gained an interest in reptiles because of him. 

It's just another example of how a select few in the hobby think that because they have paid a fee for a reptile license it gives them the right to govern the actions of others and automatically makes them the ruling authority on the subject. While we are here why don't we start picking apart people who freehandle or even snake relocators? I'm sure some of the experts here can tell them what they are doing wrong and a better way to do it.:lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 10, 2012)

Ahhh hum...The Barefoot Bushman is def. nowhere near the same catergory as SI.

IMO ... Rob is just a larrikin ... LOL


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;01hxqbs1vl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01hxqbs1vl0[/video]

Yeah there are no similarities there whatsoever


----------



## -Peter (Oct 11, 2012)

In the end Steve was a father, a son, a husband to a few and a friend to so many people. They still miss him.


----------



## mummasnakes (Oct 13, 2012)

steve Irwins was fun and interesting to watch 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rip stevo


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry about steve , but , "this show is best watched with the mute ON " from our 14yr old animal loving daughter .


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> I'm sure the GTP on your head is really enjoying it



Hardly the same a a crocodile having a human hanging round it's neck.
You will have to ask Longqi if "they" are being tormented they are his snakes.


----------



## Wally (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ Boat ride back this time mate??


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 14, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Hardly the same a a crocodile having a human hanging round it's neck.
> You will have to ask Longqi if "they" are being tormented they are his snakes.



You're right, he did it for education.....you are doing it for an avatar.
Regardless of who owns the snake I doubt the GTP really felt at home on your head.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> ^^ Boat ride back this time mate??



Nah, came in by a tiny plane. Nice trip but the helicopter was better : )

- - - Updated - - -



Colubrid said:


> You're right, he did it for education.....you are doing it for an avatar.
> Regardless of who owns the snake I doubt the GTP really felt at home on your head.



Hardly did it for an avatar. Holding the snakes who decided my head was the place to be.
Maybe they like climbing, go figure?


----------



## Wally (Oct 14, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Nah, came in by a tiny plane. Nice trip but the helicopter was better : )
> 
> Ha ha


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 15, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> You're right, he did it for education.....you are doing it for an avatar.
> Regardless of who owns the snake I doubt the GTP really felt at home on your head.



Yep. Darlyn goes all the way to another country so she can have the best APS avatar. She's fussy like that.


----------



## geckodan (Oct 15, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> I reiterate, I am not sure you will ever find an actual record as such, but more just archived comments from fellow herpers.
> 
> Yes, this amounts to hearsay, but like I stated, I'm not sure you will ever find anything else.



I worked as Steve's consultant vet for 7 years. I considered him a personal friend. I can state for a fact that he was not in favour of private keeping of reptiles. Any staff member that spoke of their own animals on his premises was reprimanded as it was a 'forbidden' topic on that premises. With regards to his behaviour with animals, he had empathy when it suited him but he did things to animals at times that were misinformed and often downright cruel. His behaviour towards humans was far worse.


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 15, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> [video=youtube;01hxqbs1vl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01hxqbs1vl0[/video]
> 
> Yeah there are no similarities there whatsoever



The only reason Steve Irwin was super famous and Rob Bredl's not (to the general public/idiot masses anyway) = discrimination against beards!

I can't pass judgement on what Steve Irwin was like as a person, I never met him, but like others have said, I greatly respect the positive effect he has had on the publics views towards reptiles in general. Methods aside, I think he should be commended for that.
And if he was a jerk, in his defense, being famous meant he met a lot of people. Mostly, people are idiots. There comes a point where (to save time, I imagine) he just started pre-judging everyone as an idiot and treating them as such.

I have noticed though that most of his shows are like a televised version of my childhood: go out in the scrub (or the backyard), catch something, torment it for a while, release.
I should add that I never intended to torment anything, but being a child that's just what I did. I thought I was being nice. I got bitten a lot, and in hindsight it served me right, I was just bloody lucky that I never found anything that could actually have killed me.


----------



## Australis (Oct 15, 2012)

herpetology and beards should go hand in hand.














If Your Dad Doesn't Have A Beard, You've Got Two Mums


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 15, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Hardly did it for an avatar. Holding the snakes who decided my head was the place to be.
> Maybe they like climbing, go figure?


The majority of the snakes i handle seem to like perching on top of my head.maybe the view is nice


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 15, 2012)

geckodan said:


> I worked as Steve's consultant vet for 7 years. I considered him a personal friend. I can state for a fact that he was not in favour of private keeping of reptiles. Any staff member that spoke of their own animals on his premises was reprimanded as it was a 'forbidden' topic on that premises. With regards to his behaviour with animals, he had empathy when it suited him but he did things to animals at times that were misinformed and often downright cruel. His behaviour towards humans was far worse.



It's interesting because this description fits with various bits and pieces of hearsay I've heard in the years since he passed.

I won't write up much, because it is hearsay and as far as I know may well be entirely false, but does anyone know any info about the situation he became involved in when Green tree pythons first entered the hobby? i.e expert witness, breeding, alleged poaching and the likes?

I'm interested to hear about it if anyone knows or has heard of this (PM's if you don't want to put it in the thread).

I've also heard stories about his actions on some of the conservation properties he owned, once again unsure if this information is even true, however I heard rumours he much preferred jumping in a bulldozer and pushing tracks around the scrub rather then the usual conservation and research work.

Interested to hear peoples thoughts

J


----------



## PMyers (Oct 16, 2012)

Matthew13 said:


> what do yours mean he tormented aniamals, what do you think your doing when you put your aniamals in small cages and pull them out when you feel like it. STEVE IRWIN loved all aniamals and i never seen him hert any of them,half you people wouldent be interrested in reptiles if it wasent for people like steve,if youve got nothing nice to say about someone shut your hole



Personally, my love of wildlife stems more from the works of Sir David Attenborough; a wildlife presenter against whom Steve Irwin could never hope to hold a candle.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 16, 2012)

*BRITISH wildlife guru Sir David Attenborough has paid tribute to Australia and his unconventional Aussie counterpart, the late Steve Irwin. *The respected documentary maker, who turns 82 in May has made his first BBC program in 1954, spoke of his admiration for Irwin, killed in 2006 by a stingray barb to the chest. 

"Steve Irwin spent a lot of his time and money in nature protection and calling people's attentions to the danger the natural world is in, so all credit to him,'' Attenborough told AAP. 

"He did it in a way that I wouldn't do it, in fact he did it in a way that I couldn't do it. "

David Attenborough was an admirer of Steve Irwin to, but then, what would he know.


----------



## PMyers (Oct 16, 2012)

He may well be an admirer of the man. All well and good. It certainly doesn't negate the fact that Irwin pales in comparison to Attenborough. But maybe I erred in attempting to compare the two, as one educates while the other simply entertains...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 16, 2012)

I didnt think comparisons were being made and while i do agree with your last post PMyers, I also feel the same about SI as Attenborough, Give credit where credit is due, this thread was started by a young wildlife lover and fan of the Irwins, 
Fair enough, Steve wasnt liked by some people but why shoot this kids down?


----------



## PMyers (Oct 16, 2012)

Fair enough. I should state that I whilst I do admire what SI did for raising the awareness of conservation, I just wish he had chosen a better way to do it. But I guess that with todays media penchant for *extreme* versions of everything from sports to culinary prowess to pawing through someones old junk, ones choices are fairly limited if you wish to get your show aired.

By the way, as far as SI is concerned, even I (with all my prejudice :lol feel that he stands head and shoulders above certain _other_ wildlife presenters...


----------



## PythonLegs (Oct 16, 2012)

PMyers, I do hope that wasn't a veiled shot at DOCTOR Chris Brown, master of vetererinerological science.

Sorry for the caps, threw up in my mouth a little while typing it.


----------



## PMyers (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahahaha. No, actually. I was referring to that South African cretin, Austin Stevens... now, after mentioning his name, let me join you in your sub-buccal gastronimic expulsion


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 16, 2012)

PMyers said:


> Hahahaha. No, actually. I was referring to that South African cretin, Austin Stevens... now, after mentioning his name, let me join you in your sub-buccal gastronimic expulsion



Living here now.


----------



## PMyers (Oct 16, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Living here now.



There goes the neighbourhood :?


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve should of wore sunscreen..


----------



## Stuart (Oct 16, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Steve should of wore sunscreen..


Not sure if they make stingray proof sunscreen yet..

In all honesty though, the man could be admired for some things and criticized for others. I was not a fan of his but respect the awareness he taught some folk even though it was the wrong sort.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 17, 2012)

Why do you all think Attenborough is any less 'disturbing' on nature than Iriwin (was)?

You don't think the BBC got all that documentary footage by staying at a large distance from all those wild creatures - even all those shots inside underground lairs and nests, they were done without disturbing the relative occupants... Not to mention the amounts of times that a rat would have to walk in front of a snake (just by luck?) in order to catch that shot... Surely they'd never articulate such an occurrence to catch it for our edutainment?

How it differs from Irwin... Irwin made it clear he was disturbing nature... The BBC masked it.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 17, 2012)

Slim6y

IMO....it's not about the behind the scenes and set ups. 

It is the extreme difference in the mannerisms of the people mentioned...personally my feelings were disturbed with one and heartwarming with the other...Guess which is which ?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 17, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> Slim6y
> 
> IMO....it's not about the behind the scenes and set ups.
> 
> It is the extreme difference in the mannerisms of the people mentioned...personally my feelings were disturbed with one and heartwarming with the other...Guess which is which ?



Yes, I agree with you there - but a lot of people seem to compare the 'disturbing of nature' that Irwin did (more in your face) and then seem to neglect every other doco ever made is equally (and in some cases more so) disturbing of the nature they're filming... In fact, I'd go as far as saying Irwin's set up were less 'set up' than the BBC's set ups


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 17, 2012)

I actually watched a documentary about the guy who did some of the set ups for David Attenborough. A lot is done in a photo room when it comes to smaller things which means catching things to film them


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 17, 2012)

the difference between Attenborough and Irwin is

Attenborough was a quietly spoken man who more often the not was sitting or standing and talking about an animal in its environment (im not naive enough to think nothing was staged)

Irwin portrayed an image of khaki clad yaboo's running around the bush picking up snakes, jumping on crocodile backs all the time screaming 'crickey' not an image, i as an Australian, want to be associated with, he looked and sounded like an idiot most of the time but the yanks lapped it all up 

thats how things work i guess now the kids are being used


----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> Personally I think he was and is still a great wildlife advocate. However I think he almost makes handling deadly animals look to easy and that gives a false sense ability to the people who don't know any better.



he says everytime he is working with a potentially deadly animals not to copy or try any of this as he is an expert. i don't see what the problem is with him handling the animal with care and skill .


----------

